# Meds getting into the milk?



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to milk my girls next month, when their babies are about a month old. I was wondering what I needed to watch out for in their food that can be passed onto their milk, and then me. The are getting wormed when needed, CDT shot every 6 months, and have been on medicated feed. I know the wormer and CDT has label instructions for milk withdraw, but I dont know about the feed. What is your thoughts?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure about the foods, but I did find a med withdrawl list online and it was awesome - but of course, it is on my favorites on my laptop at home - :hair: 

I will look when i get home - and maybe it might have something on it prevalent to different feeds - can't remember.

Just out of curiousity, why are you giving the CD&T every 6 months?


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

This is another of those areas I can't help much with and will defer to others. We raise all naturally, so don't use any sort of meds/chemicals unless it is as a last resort to save a life. I'm sure the others here with more expertise in this area (dairy goats) can help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Alison some people say that the booster is needed every 6 months. I think it is personal preference - THe bottle doesnt say to give it that often to I just give the yearly booster.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting - I had never heard that before so I was curious :wink: I knew about boostering before kidding - but that was it - THANKS!!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Meds can definitely find their way into milk. I think for most cocci meds (like the medicated feed) milk withdraw is usually about 3 days. Personally, I would switch the adult does to a non-medicated feed if you're planning to drink their milk and just medicate them as needed like you do with the worming meds.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

If any of my doelings are still on medicated feed after being bred, they are transitioned over to my regular feed by the time they kid. I'm not sure that the medication for cocci could hurt you if you drink the milk because sulfas are given to humans, too, but it would interfere with cheese production. Any time one of my does needs to be on an antibiotic, her milk is reserved for feeding kids. It's never hurt the goatlings.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

over here, any meds that you buy will show the milk/meat withdrawal period on the bottle/packet. It is different for every brand, etc


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

The withdrawal time should be on the tag on the feed sack. If you are not buying a whole sack, the feed store should have a tag to show you. There would be a withdrawl time for medicated feed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If what you mean by medicated feed that contains a coccistat like rumensin we have drank milk from her. I do gradually switch her over to a more natural feed though.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Does rumensin have a milk withdrawal time? Usually the withdrawal time means when a person can legally put the meat/milk into the public food supply, ie, sell it to the public or for slaughter. If the goat owner doesn't care about having medication in food or meat, that would be your choice. Its not going to kill you or make you sick. But you can't be medicating other people without their knowledge.

But rumensin may not have a milk withdrawal. I don't know. But the feed tag would have the information.

Edit: Well according to this web site Rumensin sounds like a wonder dairy drug http://www.extension.org/pages/Use_of_Rumensin_in_Dairy_Diets so there must not be a milk withdrawal.

I didn't read the organic link in the site, but I buy organic milk to try and avoid these things. Can't wait 'til my gurly goats give me all the milk I need.


----------

